# Dressing up your pistol with grips.



## jericho941 (Jul 28, 2011)

Best Looking Handgun GRIPS!

What grips look best on:
1. High polished blue?
2. Matte black?
3. Stainless/hard chrome?
4. Nickel?

Hard Wood - Ivory - Stag - Pearl - Rubber - Colored Aluminum - G10 (Hogue) - etc...

What about grips with designs and textures?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

this is a thread that i will watch with great interest since i dont understand the idea at all.... dont get me wrong, many of my handguns have had grip replacements but never based on the LOOK of the grip on the gun. when i get a gun, i shoot it, if the grips are satisfactory, they stay on it, if not i find a set of pachmayrs or hogues or uncle mikes and call it good. my gun are all tools and i wouldnt refinish my framing hammer two tone nor would i add a mother of pearl chain brake to my chainsaw and my shovel will never have european engraving .....


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't understand bling on a CCW . Sorry mine are working guns. I did rattle can my AR.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have put Aluminum Grips on several of my guns.

I like the rough feel and also the look.

JMHO

:smt1099


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

real personal choice but on blued or black i like light color-walnut etc on stainless or nickel i like darkwood-rosewood etc. altamont grips in ill and badger grips in n. c. expensive!


----------

